# Hydras in shrimp tank



## Teemote (Aug 13, 2016)

Hey Guys, just want some thoughts around this;

I have a 15 g shrimp tank; planted.

I have some hydra in there, not much, here and there - been manually removing them when I see them.. it's not too much from what I can see (i look really hard). What are your thoughts around this? got a lot of berried shrimp in there just wondering if this is going to effect much of my shrimplets... I've done research and the verdict seems to be on the fence.

I don't think my tank is heavily infested with them as some people claimed "clusters of them"

Anyone have experience having these in shrimp tank and have no trouble with them using regular maintenance methods? I want to avoid chemicals.


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

How established is your tank? I had them in my shrimp tank when it was new. Without much effort other than manual removal, they turned brown and disappeared.


----------



## Teemote (Aug 13, 2016)

Its a little over 3 months, almost 4 months now.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

I recently had an explosion of hydra in a new cycled tank and I used "No planaria" to eradicate them. After the second dosing, all were dead. I do not have any snails but keep my shrimp in the tanks. I did a 25% water change after the 3rd day. Hope this helps!


----------

